# Great night of calling. (pics added)



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Had a first time client tonight. I'd say he got what he paid for 8) . Usualy the guy's can expect to have an oportunity at an animal. But this guy was plain -good luck- and he was a frickin crack shot!

1st set started with some lonesome/interogation/contact/greeting (same [beeep] thing) howls. Waited. Did a couple more. Waited. Then my rendition of rabbit dstress on the turkey diaphram on and off for a couple mins. I stratgicly placed Justin where I thought any incomming would end up. Sure enough. BANG-SLAP! I look and see another one retreating. I level off and try to stop it. No luck. I shoot before he gets to the tree line. He rolls through the tree line and starts spinning. I try to bore a couple more pills through the brush but just cant reach. I see it fall over and watch it for a short while. Wrapp up the set and before I walk to Justin I look again through the scope, cause it's about 200yds, and it's gone. We spend some time tracking it but decide I'll come back. I did today and no luck after about 2hrs invested.
Justin smashed his at 74 steps.








Second spot we no more than get the guns uncased and notice one trotting acrossed the field. I get it to stop and take kidof a wild free hand shot. I know I'm gonna miss right befor the trigger breaks. Now we see 2 yotes running. One hops into the cover and the other runs the edge. I undo the bi-pod and sit down. Get it in the scope and Justin is Johny-on-the-spot with his howler and starts to ki-yi. Thats not working so I tell him to howl. He does and it stops to look. BANG-SLAP! It was quartering away and I back boned it towards the rear. At 331 steps I'll take it.









2nd set nothing..

3rd set had some howl maybe a mile and a half away. Heard an old male and I cussed him out for a while. No luck trying a number of sounds to trigger them.

4th 5th set nothing.

6th set. Ben has joined us now. I put Ben and Justin where I think any incomming will end up. They take their places and see somthing I should investigate with the scope out in the field. It turns out to be nothing but I see movement beyond what I was looking at. It's a coyote. I decide to start with the diaphram so I can watch the yote through the scope while I call. The yote commits and starts to come hard and is gonna end up in front of the guy's in very short order. It does. Justin decides it's close enough at 144 steps. I agree. BANG-SLAP! I hear Ben start barking, then he howls and shoots. I guess I called in another double. Ben got his to stop but had to shoot through the twigs. Justin gets to drag another one to the truck  









We decide to make one more set. Justin decides to take the less attractive down wind side, While Ben will be over lookin some prime real estate. Bout 15-20mins in I hear BANG-SLAP from Justins side. I call for a short while longer and wrapp it up. We walk over to Justin, Then go collect his Red Fox. SWEET! I prefer to have some Red in the pic.

















I'll be hard at it tonight.


----------



## NDbornandraised (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful work!!! All very nice dogs. Couldn't ask for a better night.

Save some for me :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wish I had that snow, it's almost a full moon and no snow. everything is all crunchy with ice.

Nice Job!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

VERY NICE - BLOODY!

Good recap on the hunt and nice pictures.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

hey what tiem is the best time to start hunting at night or when do u most of the time start?


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

great job! wish i was able to hunt at night. we never get snow.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Great job! The only good coyote is a dead one...


----------

